# Need adopted ASAP



## Hunny.Bunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Alright, sit tight, this is a story I never thought I'd ever be telling. Here we go.

So, awhile ago, new neighbors moved into a house near my best friend. Just yesterday, my friend found out they have a bunny. This afternoon, before I went over, my best friend sent me a picture of this bunny, in a cage, in a garage, with absolutely no toys that I could see. This alarmed me. 

Now, usually, I dont like to judge other bunny owners with how they take care of their buns, but this gave me a nasty, gut feeling. And I followed through. When I went over, I investigated and found the bunny without water, without hay, an entire container full of pellets, and it's litterbox a small container with pellet litter. I filled the water myself.

I waited until the owners came home, and as they pulled in, I walked over and nonchalantly went "oh, hey, is that a bunny? I love bunnies!". The lady was super sweet, letting me hold and pet the bunny named Carrot. Now, the lady was super nice and clearly had the best intentions, but she was clearly ignorant. And this here was how I found out a few things about this bunny. 

According to her, she thought she adopted two brothers. One was actually a female, and became pregnant and had a total of 5 babies just days ago. Apparently, the bunny smothered three of them (I wasnt given much info on this) and only two are alive today. I'm not sure where the other boy bunny is, but they said they gave him away. 


Now, this lady has a huge heart and the best intentions, like I've stated, but her research is wrong. And it's awful. 

She's planning to give Carrot (the mother) to her best friend soon, and wean the babies at 13 DAYS. This is CLEARLY not right, as 8 weeks is MINIMUM. She's then planning to give those babies away at 13 DAYS. 

So, I dont know where else to go, so I've come here. The lady said I could take them - all of them - but as a bunny owner myself, I dont have the room. 

Can anyone, ANYONE, take this 7 month old mother and 2 babies? I fear for those baby's lives, there not gonna live weaned at 13 days. 

I know this is a lot to ask, but I feel awful for those bunnies. If anyone can take them, or if you know anyone who can, PLEASE contact me. These bunnies are in Orange County, CA. Email me @[email protected]


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Here are the photos of the bunny mom. Carrot, and her two babies, Peach and Apicot. The lady had them on towels under a heating pad. The lady doesnt know I'm making this post, only that I said I'd keep an eye out for peoppe who wanted bunnies.

Again, if you know someone who can house these buns, or can help somehow, email me @[email protected]


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh, man, poor bunnies. One thing you might do that wouldn't come across as too bossy (I'm like you, I'm very reluctant to tell a stranger they're wrong even when it's true) is politely recommend that if she wants any help/advice on how to care for the unexpected babies, she should check out rabbitsonline.net (maybe mentioning that we help a lot of people who get a pair of mis-sexed rabbits and end up with an "oops" litter).

It sounds to me like (lack of water aside) she's doing what was considered "normal" for pet rabbits back when I was a kid (no hay, tons of pellets, stuck in a cage much of the time) and hasn't realized just how much has changed. If you can get her interested enough to come check out this site and you're correct in your suspicion that she's well-intentioned then this situation may resolve itself .


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Unfortunately, I dont think it will resolve on it's own. I did exactly as you said, and pointed out these very facts. It's not going to do any good, considering she's giving the mom away and planning to wean the babies at 13 DAYS. Instead of trying to convince her otherwise (as I previously had no luck in), I figured I'd try to get someone to take the mom AND the babies. 

I'm also trying to be on good terms with her. I'm trying to establish some variation of trust, so she's not offended and is willing to let me find a good home for them. It's really the babies only luck.


Imbrium said:


> Oh, man, poor bunnies. One thing you might do that wouldn't come across as too bossy (I'm like you, I'm very reluctant to tell a stranger they're wrong even when it's true) is politely recommend that if she wants any help/advice on how to care for the unexpected babies, she should check out rabbitsonline.net (maybe mentioning that we help a lot of people who get a pair of mis-sexed rabbits and end up with an "oops" litter).
> 
> It sounds to me like (lack of water aside) she's doing what was considered "normal" for pet rabbits back when I was a kid (no hay, tons of pellets, stuck in a cage much of the time) and hasn't realized just how much has changed. If you can get her interested enough to come check out this site and you're correct in your suspicion that she's well-intentioned then this situation may resolve itself .


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 15, 2019)

Ah, I didn't realize you'd already tried to correct her . Unfortunately, we're in Texas so I can't be of any help here. The only other thing I can think of that you might do is call around to shelters and animal rehabs and see if any of them would be willing to take the bunny family in and find someone to foster them until the babies are of appropriate weaning age. You could tell the neighbor that you've found a home for them and she'd never have to know they were being surrendered to a rescue.


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Oct 15, 2019)

I thought of that, actually! I just fear - since I'm over at my friends house frequently - she'll ask me how they are doing, or even ask to visit them. However, I suppose I could lie and say they were adopted. If I dont get many replies (I'm guessing I will not, unfortunately), I'll do my best to try and take them and then give them to a vet, etx. Thanks for the advice!


Imbrium said:


> Ah, I didn't realize you'd already tried to correct her . Unfortunately, we're in Texas so I can't be of any help here. The only other thing I can think of that you might do is call around to shelters and animal rehabs and see if any of them would be willing to take the bunny family in and find someone to foster them until the babies are of appropriate weaning age. You could tell the neighbor that you've found a home for them and she'd never have to know they were being surrendered to a rescue.


----------



## Duckfarmer1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hunny.Bunny said:


> Alright, sit tight, this is a story I never thought I'd ever be telling. Here we go.
> 
> So, awhile ago, new neighbors moved into a house near my best friend. Just yesterday, my friend found out they have a bunny. This afternoon, before I went over, my best friend sent me a picture of this bunny, in a cage, in a garage, with absolutely no toys that I could see. This alarmed me.
> 
> ...


I’ll take them if you can find a way to get them to PA...I’m an experienced bunny owner. Have had many moms and kits...get these babies to me


----------



## Duckfarmer1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Explain to her the situation..give her my name and number I can email it [email protected].....once she understands hopefully she will seem fit to do the right thing. Actually I am known in my area for rescuing animals...my local feed store contacts me when they here of animals that need homes. Which is home my hobby farm grew so fast so large..but we love it. We have thirty five acres...30 brand new hutches in our brand new barn. I’ll show some pictures of rabbit hutches we have them in now..you’ll see, they’re nice. She needs me to love and care for those babies and Mom.


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Nov 5, 2019)

That's amazing! Unfortunately, no explanation is going to convince this woman. She really thinks she's doing the right thing, and I've tried several times to tell her otherwise, but to no avail. Just to add to the misfortune, there's literally no way I could possible get them to PA. And I know she personally wont pay or make the effort to send them to you. She's planning now to give them away for free to friends at 4 weeks, and separate the mom and the babies. My hope was to find someone local. I was planning to tell her I'd take them myself (she's offered multiple times and I've given her my number) and then transport them to the person who was local, if that makes sense. I have her to find a rescue that will take them. Say I took them and tried to find a way to get them to you, how would that work? What would the costs be? Etc? Please email me, @[email protected] I'd really lile to try and discuss options with you, because I really want to give this mama and babies a good home TOGETHER.


Duckfarmer1 said:


> Explain to her the situation..give her my name and number I can email it [email protected].....once she understands hopefully she will seem fit to do the right thing. Actually I am known in my area for rescuing animals...my local feed store contacts me when they here of animals that need homes. Which is home my hobby farm grew so fast so large..but we love it. We have thirty five acres...30 brand new hutches in our brand new barn. I’ll show some pictures of rabbit hutches we have them in now..you’ll see, they’re nice. She needs me to love and care for those babies and Mom.View attachment 43873
> View attachment 43874
> View attachment 43875
> View attachment 43876


----------



## zuppa (Nov 5, 2019)

Hunny.Bunny said:


> Alright, sit tight, this is a story I never thought I'd ever be telling. Here we go.
> 
> So, awhile ago, new neighbors moved into a house near my best friend. Just yesterday, my friend found out they have a bunny. This afternoon, before I went over, my best friend sent me a picture of this bunny, in a cage, in a garage, with absolutely no toys that I could see. This alarmed me.
> 
> ...


Well, the easiest way would be if you don't have the room to take them you could talk to the lady perhaps and could just agree that you will visit them in her place once a day and check if they have everything they need, until they are 8 weeks. Since you are just next door and so really worry about them.


----------



## Duckfarmer1 (Nov 5, 2019)

I emailed you, I’m going to look it all up now.. I have never shipped live animals, so, I don’t know how to do it..but I’m on it!


----------



## zuppa (Nov 5, 2019)

Duckfarmer1 said:


> I emailed you, I’m going to look it all up now.. I have never shipped live animals, so, I don’t know how to do it..but I’m on it!


The babies are 2-3 weeks old do you think they will survive shipping from Orange County to Pennsylvania? 2,518 miles 37h by car please see map attached 
https://www.google.ie/maps/dir/Oran...be327980bc!2m2!1d-78.8111427!2d41.6628394!3e0

I would say that'd kill them


----------



## Duckfarmer1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Well, I would guess UPS using airplane when they guarantee overnight delivery. I agree it’s not ideal..but if it’s truly the only option..I’m giving it.


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm not next door. This is my friends neighbor, not mine. And I've ALREADY said that, that I will take care of them. She said I could, but at 4 weeks, she would ne giving them away. As I said, no convincing will make this woman change her mind. So, yeah, that's not the easiest way OR gonna work.


zupper said:


> Well, the easiest way would be if you don't have the room to take them you could talk to the lady perhaps and could just agree that you will visit them in her place once a day and check if they have everything they need, until they are 8 weeks. Since you are just next door and so really worry about them.


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Nov 11, 2019)

They're gonna die anyway, considering she's gonna give them away so young and without the mother and without proper weaning. Bit if there's a way I can ship them on a plane, to someone who can take them, they might have a chance.


zupper said:


> The babies are 2-3 weeks old do you think they will survive shipping from Orange County to Pennsylvania? 2,518 miles 37h by car please see map attached
> https://www.google.ie/maps/dir/Oran...be327980bc!2m2!1d-78.8111427!2d41.6628394!3e0
> 
> I would say that'd kill them


----------



## zuppa (Nov 12, 2019)

Hunny.Bunny said:


> They're gonna die anyway, considering she's gonna give them away so young and without the mother and without proper weaning. Bit if there's a way I can ship them on a plane, to someone who can take them, they might have a chance.


Today is 12th of November and your first post was 15th October so they are already over 4 weeks now, how are they doing?
I understand your situation but shipping them wouldn't be good idea really, I understand you can't take them in as you have no room but maybe you can take some pics of them and place in your local board or advertise online saying that they are up for adoption and explain your situation that they have to go with their mother to stay with her for another 2-3 weeks?
This is really 2 weeks question because at 6 weeks they can be safely weaned and adopted, of course best to stay with mother until 8 weeks but they will survive.
Maybe try to post an advert that you are looking for a nursing doe to foster five 4-5 week old babies? If all five survived by now?

But you should try to find them locally, and really, if there's situation they are separated at 4-5 weeks that's not a tragedy anymore, they would probably survive on regular food, 5-week olds already eat their mothers food and hay nicely, your first post was 4 weeks ago today so they are over 4 weeks already.

Also, if she had them for 4 weeks maybe she will change her mind and will keep them for two more weeks? Ask for one more week and then maybe for one more week? Or you could tell her that you place an advert for adoption and people not taking them before they are 6 weeks? Also I think it is illegal selling or adopting rabbits under 8 weeks, in some states under 6 weeks, you can contact your local rescues by email and ask for advice?

There are many people around you I don't know if you are going to pay shipping cost or you can find somebody to pay that there's a very high risk that they won't survive the flight and also they will be weaned now anyway so what's the point in shipping them??

Locally, try and you'll find, knock the doors, talk to the lady again, if you are going to pay for shipping fostering them for 2 weeks will be much much cheaper, good luck anyway, keep us updated


----------



## zuppa (Nov 12, 2019)

P.S. I am happy to foster them as well and I have a nursing doe at the moment with 3 week old babies so wouldn't be a problem at all, but I won't have money for shipping it'll be very expensive I imagine so if you can pay for it no problem I can take care of them, let me know.


----------



## Duckfarmer1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I tried with ups..they don’t ship mammals...which would mean a currier. And like above, I done know that they’d make it just due to the stress...but if you find a way..I have a spot for all of them!


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Nov 14, 2019)

One, arguing with this woman of any sort isnt goibg to wory. As I've said before, I have TRIED to convince her and tell her that, no, 6 weeks is minimum. But she will not listen and hasnt, so telling her "one more week" doesn't seem like an option. Secondly, I've already realized I cant ship them due to price reasons, as I cant afford to ship them, and fostering them isnt an option either. I have my own bunny to think about, and no room for them unfortunately. I have posted pics, and have tried to get someone to take them, but unfortunately no one has taken the offer. They're 4 weeks now, yes, and it seems she has kept them for this long because she cant find someone to adopt them. I'm hoping she'll hold out until 6 weeks at least. I'm hoping she is weaning them properly, and finds them good homes. That's all I can do as of now. Just hope they'll be go go responsible bunny owners.


zupper said:


> Today is 12th of November and your first post was 15th October so they are already over 4 weeks now, how are they doing?
> I understand your situation but shipping them wouldn't be good idea really, I understand you can't take them in as you have no room but maybe you can take some pics of them and place in your local board or advertise online saying that they are up for adoption and explain your situation that they have to go with their mother to stay with her for another 2-3 weeks?
> This is really 2 weeks question because at 6 weeks they can be safely weaned and adopted, of course best to stay with mother until 8 weeks but they will survive.
> Maybe try to post an advert that you are looking for a nursing doe to foster five 4-5 week old babies? If all five survived by now?
> ...


----------



## Hunny.Bunny (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks for the offer. Unfortunately, I've concluded I cant pay for something so pricey. Especially with my own bunny to care for and think about. But thank you.


zupper said:


> P.S. I am happy to foster them as well and I have a nursing doe at the moment with 3 week old babies so wouldn't be a problem at all, but I won't have money for shipping it'll be very expensive I imagine so if you can pay for it no problem I can take care of them, let me know.


----------

